# Jobs in Excel VBA Solutions



## nigelandrewfoster (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to be honest, I need a programming job.  I spend more time writing applications for free than I do in my paid employment.  I love it.  My only language at present is VBA for Excel, which I would say was to an intermediate+ standard.  Any pointers in the right direction, or some feedback as to what the market is like for small-scale, home-based Excel developers would be appreciated.  I'm working for peanuts now, so money isn't the issue, but I get such an intense feeling of satisfaction when I'm programming, I feel that this must be the way forward!  Thanks.  Nigel


----------



## Taul (Sep 15, 2011)

you could try www.freelancer.com

Basically you register as a freelance coder upload your CV as the customer will want to know a bit more about you and your skills, and then bid to win contracts.

Be careful not to bite off more than you can chew; most of the projects require some high level input and the customer will always demand a professional service. But it might be a good place to start when you feel you can take on that level of project.

If you are not ready for Freelancer yet, just keep on coding for free and for fun.


----------



## arkusM (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for sharing the site Paul.
They claim that projects are generally under $200 and start at $30.
Interesting that according the the front page ticker stats, the average cost/pay per project is $84 USD (as of 11-09-15 07:79 MST) and that there are 2.3 registered freelancers per completed project.... huh. 

Is this similar to or is it considered, cloud sourcing?


----------



## Taul (Sep 15, 2011)

hmmmm... never heard of cloud sourcing but I did a Google check.
I guess it is similar, but from the customers point of view the work can get done cheaper than employing a professional coder. 
Most customers will check the cv carefully or ask for examples of previous work so most of them would pick the bidder they feel comfortable with and not just the cheapest.

Sadly, the rate of pay is low but it is a good place to either cut your teeth before you go full time or use it to fill in the gaps


----------



## arkusM (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah it seems like a cool concept. Not sure I am ready for the big world yet!!

I was browsing briefly, seems they are not immune to adult-industry recruiting... yikes.

It is cool they have an Excel section, some of the postings seem so basic, but I guess that is why is is good for small shops to have a resource like this easier to get a $30-$250 budget than a temp who may or may not be able to accomplish the same task at a similiar time frame. And then some of the projects are like, you want to pay me $30 for a 1000 what?

Anyway thanks for shaing the site, a good resource to have in the toolbox.


----------



## nigelandrewfoster (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  I'll check out the site.  Got to be worth a look.  Appreciate the advice.
Nigel


----------



## xenou (Sep 16, 2011)

Learn C#.NET


----------

